# which track is better



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

is the easy track or atlas track better . i notice the price difference in them , but iam starting out again . not trying to go cheap but looking at the cost of things to start out with. You guys know as much as i do thing are tight at times so we make the best of it . thank again for your help and input .


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever you get purchase Nickle Silver track. It will greatly decrease your maintenance time. Bachmann makes the ez-track in steel (black base) and NS (gray base). The Atlas felx sold today is NS. For a temporary layout the EZ-Track has an advantage. The disadvantage is the options are limited to the Bachmann part catalog. The Atlas track can connect to any HO non road base attached track. Custom lengths can also be made. The downside is that with the Atlas track it needs to be tacked down and main lines should have a roadbed laid.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

tkruger said:


> The Atlas felx sold today is NS. ... The Atlas track can connect to any HO non road base attached track. Custom lengths can also be made. The downside is that with the Atlas track it needs to be tacked down and main lines should have a roadbed laid.


Atlas makes sectional track too, not just flex. Just sayin'.

Personally, I go with flex track or handlay with smaller, more realistic size rail, but for a beginner, sectional track is easier to work with. My first layout built with flex track when I was younger had some unrealistically tight curves that had to be redone to allow anything longer than a 40' boxcar to function. Model rolling stock won't tolerate sloppy trackwork, and flex does require some practice and skill to work with. (It's not rocket science, but if you've never laid any track before...)


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

mark olmstead said:


> is the easy track or atlas track better . i notice the price difference in them , but iam starting out again . not trying to go cheap but looking at the cost of things to start out with. You guys know as much as i do thing are tight at times so we make the best of it . thank again for your help and input .


Mark,
Niether one is better than the other. It all depends on what your objective is. A little more information on what you want to achieve would be helpful. Do you want to build a 4x8 set up, something larger, or maybe a modular section? Is it temporary or something more perminent? The more information, the better the advice.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

gofisher2 said:


> Mark,
> Niether one is better than the other. It all depends on what your objective is. .


I agree. Flex track is great and is a good choice. But be that as it may, there ARE times (however few) that sectional track is the right choice. My preference is ATLAS brand track (CODE 100). ATLAS also makes CODE 83 track as well. The difference between the two is that CODE 100 is slightly larger.

Because of this, older models can usually run flawlessly On the CODE 100 track because their wheel flanges are larger, thus when an attempt is made to run the same model on CODE 83 track, it will usually derail. 

Routerman


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone has their preferences as to which track they prefer.

Since your just starting out i would suggest atlas code 100 flextrack
Flex track gives you better options then sectional track, easements,broad curves, fewer joints.

It all depends on what you are trying to do with your layout. Some people like the e-z track but again it limits you to a certain degree.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

LifeLike's Power lock track does have a piece the will let you connect regular sectional track like Atlas snap track.

The Bachmann also has a nasty habit of snapping off the plastic "hook" when it stays together for a few days. The fix forthat is some plastic friendly grease, or turn the track over and manually compress the "hook" before disassembly.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't cut corners on track.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

In my layout the only thing that has taken more time than laying track (including planing and the road bed etc.) is wiring. I have build most of my rolling stock and buildings from kits and that time does not compare to the track or wiring. Reason is that a perfectly good loco will not run if the track is not correct.

My suggestion is that whatever you do run the layout for at least two weeks before making anything permanent. This makes it easier to work out the bugs. Also make allowances for expansion. I did not make some of the allowances needed. At first I build in a 15r turn and low bridge thinking I would never get larger engines, guess what, I did. Latter I thought that my little yard would never be out grown, it was. and now I am adding a third dedicated to passenger trains. If I would have simply thought leave a spot to add a switch here in the future things would have been much easier. I did not though. The track is your foundation of the layout.


----------

